
Show HN: Practice interview problems for front end developers - aith
https://www.acefrontend.com/
======
seige
I am so glad to see this. However, I feel often the problem is on the
interviewer end as its very common to shoot algorithmic problems at FE
engineers.

I wrote down some of my ideas for hiring questions here:
[https://medium.com/@lifeinafolder/not-so-crazy-ideas-for-
hir...](https://medium.com/@lifeinafolder/not-so-crazy-ideas-for-hiring-
software-engineers-ea5684298502)

Also out of curiousity, why haven't you made your profile public on the site?
I think it would add more credibility.

~~~
aith
Great blog post. I will incorporate some of those ideas (like testing) into
the challenges.

I agree that the interviewer side is a mess and one of the long term ideas for
this is to create interview packages for companies to help assess and
calibrate FE candidates.

To avoid any conflicts I'm trying to keep my employer out of it, but it would
definitely help with reputation.

------
peternicky
Very well done! I like that these are plain JavaScript challenges, however, I
think including more traditional interview questions such as algorithms and
data structures that are presented in your way would be valuable.

~~~
aith
Hey thanks! I actually stayed away from those kinds of problems because
they're well covered by other sites, but I'm interested in what you mean by
presenting then in my way?

Do you mean algos in a practical front end context?

Thanks again for checking it out!

